# Scary thing happened to my Zebra danio



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

About 5 months ago I got some zebra danios they were all happy healthy etc until I looked closely at one of them and his spine was crooked and his mouth was frozen open. When I bought them they were perfectly fine. Do you know may have cause this deformity in my danio? He looks mutated now. :|


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

wow sorry to hear that


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you mean a paralized one? Well, there're many causes, it maybe injuries, genetical problems, disease's "left-over"... i did have a paralized tiger barb and he is doing fine now,,, How's he now? keep observing to decide if you need to isolate or keeping him with the others is better...


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Ive isolate him, in my 10g but he looks even worse now like someone squished him from both ends. He used to look so healthy and spine was straight. Now this. Do you think a parasite might have caused this?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe an internal bacterial infection?


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

well he just died  I just checked up on him and he was stuck to the filter...its prolly better for him anyway.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry to hear that :rip:


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I wonder what happened. I mean, did he get in a fight?


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

No the danios arent aggressive at all. I just happened to study them closely and one was swimming at the way top of the tank all alone then I looked at his deformed body with a frozen open mouth. It looked like it was exposed to nuclear waste. He had not battle scars. I felt bad for tha fella but now hes in fish heaven.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A bent spine is a common birth defect, but if a fish suddenly develops a bent spine, poor nutrition from an inadequate diet or Tuberculosis may be the cause. I have also read if you have a problem with stray electricity due to faulty heaters and such that can cause it also.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry  RIP!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have seen kinked spine in many danios in the fish stores. I have heard it's quite common birth defect that isnt always apparent early on. I am guessing if he died it was due to injury, sickness or other ailment. Sorry to hear about it. Keep an eye on your others for sickness.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks for caring ill keep my eye on the others,


----------



## pintoponylover4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have on who is deformed also, he actually straightened out bit as he grew but his mouth isnt frozen.


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats sad. Im sorry


----------

